# Mantella injury



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, I am guilty of not checking my frogs over before I put them into the vivarium. I have 4 mantella baroni in a 10 gallon vivarium that is planted with real palnts and has a great stuff background. As I was checking out the frogs daily I noticed that I would always see three of them at a time with the fourth hidden such that I could only tell that it was in there. Last night when I misted the tank all four were out in the open and to my dismay I saw why one frog acted strangely. It was missing it's front right foot. Do frogs regenerate lost limbs like axlotls? I am guessing not. Will it pose any problems to the frog otherwise? The frog did not seem any thinner than the other three.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

zerelli said:


> Ok, I am guilty of not checking my frogs over before I put them into the vivarium. I have 4 mantella baroni in a 10 gallon vivarium that is planted with real palnts and has a great stuff background. As I was checking out the frogs daily I noticed that I would always see three of them at a time with the fourth hidden such that I could only tell that it was in there. Last night when I misted the tank all four were out in the open and to my dismay I saw why one frog acted strangely. It was missing it's front right foot. Do frogs regenerate lost limbs like axlotls? I am guessing not. Will it pose any problems to the frog otherwise? The frog did not seem any thinner than the other three.


If its not a recent injury (ie. not bleeding, scabbing, clearly red and infected) it should be fine. If is it a recent injury I would consult an exotic vet to obtain the appropriate meds.


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I might have done too good a job with this tank making the frogs comfortable. Either that or I left an escape route. I cannot locate all of the frogs. Hopefully tonight I will find them all and inspect the wound.


----------

